# Internal Dialogue or Auditory Hallucinations?



## Guest (Nov 17, 2004)

I posted about this before and contacted a few people in this regard but I'm really freaked out about it so I wanted to get someone's opinion. I know that intrusive words or thoughts are a sign of anxiety but I think that mine is at a different level.

Over the past 4 days or so I've been literally having conversations in my own head. They get pretty scary but I know that I AM the one creating them. I read about schizophrenia being manifested through auditory/visual hallucinations and I'm wondering if what I'm experiencing is hearing voices.

Do auditory hallucinations sound like they're coming from "outside your head".... sort of like someone actually talking to you and you assume that others hear it too or is it something in your head, your thoughts?

It feels like I can't control it and I'm scared that I lost it=(


----------



## JAG (Aug 31, 2004)

Everyone talks to themselves inside their heads. Nothing abnormal about that.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2004)

OK I had it while on Celexa.

I was caused by anxiety.

No doubt about that.

Cynthia xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2004)

I think with this disorder our thinking seems to become louder & its almost like we are constantly talking to ourselves & stuck in our head. This is what made me think I was schizophrenic.

If you were schizophrenic you wouldn't realise it. Everything to you would appear as normal every day life & until somebody tapped you on the shoulder & said "hey buddy who you talking too?" you wouldn't know.

I have been dealing with a little anxiety the past couple of days & I know my major symptom is being completely engrossed in my mind & what my thoughts are. They are automatic Negative Thoughts like, I don't want to be here, What am I doing on this earth? How can I be normal & then bam get hit with this again etc. Then I have a full on conversation with myself about how I should have stopped the first thought & this wouldn't have happened etc etc.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2004)

I'm sick of this mention of Schizophrenia! No-one KNOWS what Schizophrenia is!!!
Out of your mind I guess...



I hear voices. I've seen hallucinations under EXTREME stress. I talk to them. Tell em they're DUM.

Tidal... I think you're thinking too much. Take a break. Distract yourself, go hang around some PEOPLE. When your head spins in knots you need to ground yourself...

I'm sick of my stupid head.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2004)

Thanks guys. Once again, it seems that the extent of my obsessions and fear even surprises me! Just when I think that I could never find anything else to think and about and fear, there it is!


----------



## nayashi (Sep 4, 2004)

i've talked to myself since i was 4.

out loud and in my head. it's the only way i can have an interesting conversation.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2004)

nayashi said:


> i've talked to myself since i was 4.
> 
> out loud and in my head. it's the only way i can have an interesting conversation.


Ha...



> Thanks guys. Once again, it seems that the extent of my obsessions and fear even surprises me! Just when I think that I could never find anything else to think and about and fear, there it is!


What? Meeting people? You fear meeting people?
Or you fear Ghost posting on your thread?

My abuse is ignored. I'm currently in Janine's phase of "The world doesn't exist" everyone is fake, candy inside. Lies in their heads.

I'm just trying to stay out of hospital. I feel so victimised that I feel like I'm going to lose my conscience...

I dont understand why I uspet people so much. I write the way my head is thinking at the time I'm logged on. Aint my FAULT

:roll: I think I'll turn into my Mother, and rest my head.


----------

